# Sinker Cypress Wood Duck Call



## Jason Needham (May 21, 2015)

This Cypress came out of the Apalacicola River. No telling how old it is. I believe this is what they call Black Cypress. This stuff is soft as all get out. Had to stabilize and finished with CA.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ben Shook (May 22, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## manbuckwal (May 22, 2015)

Good lookin all wood call .


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (May 22, 2015)

Down here it's called sinker cypress or deadhead logs.


----------

